# Pure eye candy - Very image intensive



## The Snark (Jun 1, 2013)

Dodder. Decorative but deadly



Green tunnel of golden teak









Crepe Myrtle (I think) and palm

I'm trying to find out what this vine is. Called 'Lazy tree' here it drapes over other trees and grows to incredible lengths. I've traced the convolutions of one at well over 500 feet long.



Pudica, 6 months old, 6 inches tall. Growing in laterite. It was flowering yesterday but doesn't turn on the show when cloudy.

When those stratus turn to nimbus... I might be going home wet.

Nemesis hill. Never made it to the top on my bike yet. 20+degree slopes on the road.









Serious thermal updraft one valley over.



Pink and white Jacaranda?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

